# Infopath Form Copying to Excel



## DebraJ (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 
Hope this is the right thread section for this question.
I have a form in Infopath that will be accessed by several people and I want them to export to excel.  Is it possible to export this data to the one spreadsheet or does it have to be a new one each time?  I have been cutting and pasting to my master spreadsheet.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## DebraJ (Mar 25, 2009)

Bump


----------



## meguilbert (May 20, 2009)

As far as I know Infopath cannot link directly to excel.  What I did was build an access database, create the Infopath form using a data connection to that Access DB.  Once data was in the DB I set up pivot tables that were linked to an external data sources (Access DB).  When new data is entered I just click on the refresh data on the pivot chart and all data is updated.  I believe you can also link the to the Access DB for raw data but I yet to use this technique.

HTH,

Matt


----------



## DebraJ (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Matt.  I'm just copying each entry to my master spreadsheet and refreshing.  Most times it works!!


----------



## meguilbert (May 21, 2009)

I have found a forum for Infopath.  try Infopath Dev.

HTH,

Matt


----------



## DebraJ (May 22, 2009)

Hi Matt,
That looks like a great forum.  Thanks so much for your help.  Infopath has proven to be quite tricky in some ways.  I think some time spent studying this new forum will help.
Regards
Debbie


----------

